# Too many vaccines?



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello,

I vaccinated my goat for CDT but the vet gave me the wrong vaccine to give them (8 way.) Next time I went in I purchased the correct CDT vaccine and vaccinated both of my goats. They developed lumps everywhere I vaccinated, even after rubbing. I took the goats in to a different vet to be castrated and he said they were like that because I didn't fully insert the needle through the second layer of tissue inside and that the vaccines I had given were basically pointless. Soooo, he did the CDT again. One thing I didn't ask him is if there's a such thing as having a vaccine too many times...


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 13, 2018)

Any vaccine with clostridium portion will cause lumps in goats and make them feel a bit puny. Tetanus, botulism, anthrax, overeating disease are all caused by clostridium.  These bacteria are part of environment and need abscence of oxygen to grow.  Covexin 8 is commonly used vaccine in goats and does good job.  That is probably the 8 way ???

True, you do need to get through all skin layers.  But, even when you do, and you RUB, still going to be a lump.

An abscess is different.  If injection site, needle, or vaccine contaminated, then an abscess can form and drain.  These are not same as contagious abscess.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you! I don't know anything about the 8 way except that it didn't have the tetanus portion. These lumps aren't red and warm or painful, so I'm guessing that it's not an abscess. Do you recommend going ahead and having the vet re-do the vaccines? I think I might just take them in to get any vaccines from here on. It's costing me more to do it wrong than for him to do it right the first time. lol


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Any vaccine with clostridium portion will cause lumps in goats and make them feel a bit puny. Tetanus, botulism, anthrax, overeating disease are all caused by clostridium.  These bacteria are part of environment and need abscence of oxygen to grow.  Covexin 8 is commonly used vaccine in goats and does good job.  That is probably the 8 way ???
> 
> True, you do need to get through all skin layers.  But, even when you do, and you RUB, still going to be a lump.
> 
> ...





Donna R. Raybon said:


> Any vaccine with clostridium portion will cause lumps in goats and make them feel a bit puny. Tetanus, botulism, anthrax, overeating disease are all caused by clostridium.  These bacteria are part of environment and need abscence of oxygen to grow.  Covexin 8 is commonly used vaccine in goats and does good job.  That is probably the 8 way ???
> 
> True, you do need to get through all skin layers.  But, even when you do, and you RUB, still going to be a lump.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I don't know anything about the 8 way except that it didn't have the tetanus portion. These lumps aren't red and warm or painful, so I'm guessing that it's not an abscess. Do you recommend going ahead and having the vet re-do the vaccines? I think I might just take them in to get any vaccines from here on. It's costing me more to do it wrong than for him to do it right the first time. lol


----------



## babsbag (Sep 13, 2018)

Since they had the 8 way you could just have them do the tetanus, you can get that individually.  I would be very surprised if the 8 way didn't contain tetanus....are you sure about that? 

Many of my goats get abscesses from the CDT shots, doesn't matter how well it is administered. And some have had them for over a year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2018)

The 8 way seems to give more abscesses than others. I will say I used a different brand one year and all my goats got an abscess at the site. I will never use that brand again. I have been giving shots for 30+ years. Not user error.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes, same thing happened to me with abscess and even had does abort!   Some of my goats spiked a fever of 106°F and had to have vet give banamine!   It was mycotoxin contaminated vaccine.  That was in early 1990s.  High dollar dairy cows and  Boer goats ending up ill got changes made.

 Horse vaccines are very 'clean' processed with mycotoxin removed that can cause reactions.  Never know if backyard pony of Triple Crown winner getting vaccinated.    Cow and goat?? Who cares?!  But, to there credit such a stink got raised over losses that pharma did clean up process and better now.  But I no longer vaccinate my pregnant goats.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 13, 2018)

babsbag said:


> Since they had the 8 way you could just have them do the tetanus, you can get that individually.  I would be very surprised if the 8 way didn't contain tetanus....are you sure about that?
> 
> Many of my goats get abscesses from the CDT shots, doesn't matter how well it is administered. And some have had them for over a year.


It listed everything but it didn't include tetanus. I just assumed that meant the tetanus wasn't included.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 13, 2018)

Confusion!!! CATTLE 8 way does not have tetanus because cattle not at risk.

Covexin 8 does have tetanus and is labeled sheep and goats.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 14, 2018)

Don't give up on giving injections yourself, and don't beat yourself up if the goat gets a lump at the injection site.  Sometime you get a bump and sometimes you don't.  It does seem that rubbing helps lessen the chance of a bump... but not always.

Hang in there.  I think you have the makings of an outstanding goatie mom.


----------



## animalmom (Sep 14, 2018)

Oh, I don't think anyone answered your question on too many shots... my understanding is with CD-T you are safe with more than one application.  After all when you start with a new goat, or kid, you have the first shot and then another 4 weeks later... that's two shots.  Of course there is the annual booster shot.  When you get to the point in your herd where you have pregnant goats you will want to give the doe a CD-T a month before birthing besides her annual shot.  I'm not saying you can get away with CD-Ting your guy every month as that would be annoying and a waste of money, but he's probably fine with what he was given.

Finding a good goat vet is challenging.  Finding a good goat vet that makes you feel like you are a valued member of the team (as opposed to an uneducated pet owner) is priceless and unfortunately rare.  If you find such a vet, count your blessings.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey, I hated needles!  Scared to death to give shots!  Vet tech friend helped me learn how and to practise.   Ok on sub Q and IM , but iffy on venous draw on goats.  Used to be pretty good on horses, though.

Helps to have correct sized needles, both gauge and length.  I like the screw on 'lock' type better than 'slip ' type syringe/needle.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 15, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Confusion!!! CATTLE 8 way does not have tetanus because cattle not at risk.
> 
> Covexin 8 does have tetanus and is labeled sheep and goats.


 Calvary9, BarVac,  for cattle has a tet tax. Some others do as well.


----------



## Pepperjack'smom (Sep 16, 2018)

animalmom said:


> Don't give up on giving injections yourself, and don't beat yourself up if the goat gets a lump at the injection site.  Sometime you get a bump and sometimes you don't.  It does seem that rubbing helps lessen the chance of a bump... but not always.
> 
> Hang in there.  I think you have the makings of an outstanding goatie mom.



Thank you!!


----------

